# My may bulk order



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

So, I need around 300 lbs of meat for the dogs for next month...Here is what I'm going for, please tell me how you think I should mix and match...I'm almost thinking 120 lbs of chicken is overkill...Hmm...Think I should replace 40 lbs of it with something else?

40 lbs chicken thighs: 
.35 x 40 x 3 = 120 lbs = $42

30 lbs beef kidney:
$14.7 

Beef hearts:
.89 x 60 lbs = $53.4

Lamb breast 
1.99 x 44 lbs = $87.56

Pork Picnic Roast b/i
.98 x 40 lbs = $39.20

Pork Trim 50%
.75 x 60 lbs = $45

Tom Necks
.61 x 30 lbs = $18.3 

Tilapia Steak
.99 x 20 lbs = $19.8

Pork Liver
.48 x 30 lbs = $14.4

In total this comes out to: 434 lbs for $333.96

Now I can shave 100 lbs off of that order obviously for this month. Which I am inclined to do for money sake...What do you think?

--


Staples for May should be pork and beef. How should I mix and match? I'd rather not waste too much money on poultry since money seems better spent on richer meats but I definitely need the poultry for bone in.

This is all from one supplier...I can also get rabbit - more expensive than any of this, and quail - also more expensive than any of these...Emu is also available but b/i seems like a waste of money because of bone weight...

Orders for RodentPro once a month also available there's tons of whole prey, but I don't know if I should go for that cause also, expensive.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Are pork ribs available? That way you could be feeding one of your staples and have bone in at the same time....to eliminate some of the chicken?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, Pork ribs are available. I might be able to get them cheaper from another supplier though...But those are wild boar ribs...I was trying to get away from the wild boar...just for my ease of mind. But if I eliminate the tom necks and eliminate some chicken I can buy 60 lbs of pork spare ribs.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

My crew loves pork ribs and its nice to get away from chicken for bone in sometimes. I'm picking up another box for them with our bulk order tomorrow.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you really need a total of 60 lbs between pork liver and kidney?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well its organ variety, beef kidneys are great and so is pork liver...I'm buying by the case. I feed some organ every day, since they tolerate it well I think its good to include as an everyday thing.


I'm going to replace some chickens with pork ribs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I see a LOT of boneless meats there. I'd get another bone inclusive source like pork ribs in replacement of the pork trim. I personally like turkey necks the most out of any raw meaty bone.

And that 60 pounds of organ will last you quite a long time, I'd say maybe 6 months or more. 60 pounds of organs goes a long ways.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> So, I need around 300 lbs of meat for the dogs for next month...Here is what I'm going for, please tell me how you think I should mix and match...I'm almost thinking 120 lbs of chicken is overkill...Hmm...Think I should replace 40 lbs of it with something else?
> 
> 40 lbs chicken thighs:
> .35 x 40 x 3 = 120 lbs = $42
> ...


May I ask, is this all from Texas Tripe?? I didn't see some of the items you listed on their website (pork roast, for one) so I was curious b/c the prices are pretty good! Thanks!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

No, it's from Action meat in Houston! I want some venison trim, boar ribs, and tripe from Texas Tripe! I don't know when he comes to Austin next, though...

Natalie, I am going to replace some of this with pork spareribs. :] 

So bone-in will be

Lamb breast
Chicken thighs
Pork Ribs
Turkey Necks

I know the organs should last a long time...If I could get someone to split a case with me I would!


Pork Ribs
1.39 x 40 lbs - $55.60

40 lbs chicken thighs:
.35 x 40 lbs = $14

30 lbs beef kidney:
$14.7

Beef hearts:
.89 x 60 lbs = $53.4

Lamb breast
1.99 x 44 lbs = $87.56

Pork Picnic Roast b/i
.98 x 40 lbs = $39.20

Tom Necks
.61 x 30 lbs = $18.3

Pork Liver
.48 x 30 lbs = $14.4

Duck Necks
1.05 x 30 = $31.50

Duck Carcass
.85 x 25 lbs = $21.25

So, I reduced the chicken by 80 lbs and increased pork by 40 lbs - bone - in and got duck.
Got rid of the pork trim and most of the chicken thighs.
Just keep in mind the OM is overkill so I don't think it should really "count" because I won't have to worry about OM for a few months.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Ughhh I am SO jealous of your prices!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Ughhh I am SO jealous of your prices!


I am too!!

I think our turkey necks are 1.10/lb!! And chicken thighs would be close to .90/lb!!


----------



## indybindy (Jun 17, 2010)

I am also soooooooo jealous right now! I shouldn't have even looked! But, looks awesome!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> I am too!!
> 
> I think our turkey necks are 1.10/lb!! And chicken thighs would be close to .90/lb!!


Hot damn, that's pricey!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Phew.. I am silly jealous. Those prices are AMAZING. Grrr.... I can't wait for the next time I order. I'm going in on this co-op from Harvest Meats.  They have some great prices too!


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

What are tom necks? And what is meant by pork trim (is it mostly fat)? Sorry I am really bad with meat terms!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I am guessing about 50% of it was fat, it said Pork Trim 50% when I looked at it...Tom necks are turkey necks!

These prices are pretty good, definitely tons better than what I had been buying before! But I really wish I had a buddy to split cases with. :[ :[ Someone move over here!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Angelwing said:


> What are tom necks? And what is meant by pork trim (is it mostly fat)? Sorry I am really bad with meat terms!


A male turkey is called a tom, a female is a hen. Not really sure what the difference is, toms really aren't that much bigger than hens.

Also CavePaws if I could I would come back to Texas in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Angelwing said:


> What are tom necks? And what is meant by pork trim (is it mostly fat)? Sorry I am really bad with meat terms!


Trim is meat trimmings. It's usually smallish pieces and no bones are included. ANd it's nice when they let you pick the fat content. :wink:

You might also see something called "scrap". Scrap is usually neck bones, heart, liver, ribs, brisket. But more bones than anything else, in my experience.


----------

